# Aquascaper 900 by Filipe Oliveira



## George Farmer (2 Jul 2018)

Beautiful work from the legendary Filipe A. Oliveira at the Aquarium Gardens workshop 2 days ago.


Short film >>


----------



## Warren (3 Jul 2018)

Beautiful .


----------



## Deano3 (5 Jul 2018)

George Farmer said:


> Beautiful work from the legendary Filipe A. Oliveira at the Aquarium Gardens workshop 2 days ago.
> 
> 
> Short film >>


Stunning, i watched on YouTube  (dean robinson) and i am stuck beetween buying a aquascaper 600 or 900 , already have a fluval g6 but not sure weather to sell and get a oase thermo 600 instead.

Whats your opinions on Aquarium size to buy and filter?

Really looking forward to giving it a good go, only thing is i worry the 600 will want upgraded in few years but the 900 meams more maintenece hhhhhmmmm

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## peaches (7 Jul 2018)

Thats a stunning scape.  When you use the open top tanks, do you find amano shrimp climb out?


----------



## Louielubert (1 Sep 2018)

Hi George came across Aquascaping through your youtube channel, inspirational, I am an Aquascaper convert all be it a novice.
Look forward to future videos


----------

